# Oregon Standoff



## Vol

From AgWeb....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/oregon-standoff-latest-in-dispute-over-western-lands-naa-associated-press/


----------



## somedevildawg

What we have here is a travesty, an over-reach by the government and law enforcement.....This should never gotten to this point......but when you elect people that are out for their own agenda, this is the kind of crap you get.....where is common sense?


----------



## Tim/South

I hope we as conservatives are not playing into the hands of those who want to portray us as gun happy and out of control.

If we wait until the next election I believe some changes will naturally occur.


----------



## Vol

I just don't know what to believe about this deal.....you hear conflicting reports.....the liberal media is reporting that the two who set the fires did so to cover up a poaching ring. It did not offer any kind of explanation. It may be true, we are just not getting a complete story here in the East.

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN

True. The whole story has not been told yet. I hate to say this but right now from what I have read and heard, I am leaning to the government side. As for the Bundy family, the father Clive was in trouble originally for not paying his rent to the BLM. I am not defending the government but , I do not feel that they ( the protestors) have a leg to stand on.


----------



## somedevildawg

I agree we don't know all the info.....but the statement that was made about serving time and it "not being enuf" (according to the judge) is what appears to be a overreach......don't know what kinda attorney them fellas had but that don't even sound close to right....idk


----------



## vhaby

Burns, OR standoff...

http://heavy.com/news/2016/01/dwight-steven-hammond-oregon-ranchers-protest-prison-arson-fire-land-charges-sentences-age-bundy-armed-militia-judge-photos-family/


----------



## Tim/South

somedevildawg said:


> I agree we don't know all the info.....but the statement that was made about serving time and it "not being enuf" (according to the judge) is what appears to be a overreach......don't know what kinda attorney them fellas had but that don't even sound close to right....idk


The re-sentencing reeks of bullying or begging for an armed protest.

The conspiracy theory of Marshal Law and postponing the election is on my radar lately. Before I brushed it off as impossible.


----------



## swmnhay

I gaurentee Obummer will use this for his gun control agenda.


----------



## Hank- in or

To me the bigger conflict of interest is the husband and wife duo of which the wife works at the BLM on issues involving the Hammonds and the husband works at the fish and wildlife on issues involving the Hammonds. Do some research and see who was involved in getting the re-sentencing.


----------



## Vol

That's good to know Hank...keep us apprised with your information if you will, as I cannot glean fact from BS due to erratic media reports we are getting. Looks to me a good lawyer could have the sentencing overturned due to conflict of interest during the prosecution/sentencing.....unless the Hammonds have already cooked a deal with the Feds and are just going thru the motions now.

If you have any links you would like to post now or in the future, feel free to do so or you can send them to me via Personal Message and I will get them up for you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> I gaurentee Obummer will use this for his gun control agenda.


No doubt, but I hope they can get those people out of the wildlife refuge with no shots fired so that they do not add to the liberal hysteria over gun control.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Hard to find info these days without sifting through all the same stuff.


----------



## somedevildawg

They all just regurgitate.......very little investigative reporting done it seems nowadays


----------



## luke strawwalker

somedevildawg said:


> They all just regurgitate.......very little investigative reporting done it seems nowadays


WTH use is a "free press" when all they do is regurgitate the same crap all the others are spewing??

I've given up on hearing anything remotely close to "the truth" from the US mass media... they're absolutely worthless...

That's what happens when the same group of libtards own everything...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Hank- in or

Here are 2 good videos of the history on the Hammonds. The 1st one is a couple of min long and the 2nd is 25 min.


----------



## deadmoose

Thank you Hank. Half an hour well spent learning from one of the only genuine politicians I have ever seen speak. There is so much more to this than most of us will ever know.

My first instinct was to offer a trade on a representative. (With the understanding that this guy could represent us both, and you can bury mine for all practical purposes.)

Second instinct: I will take Walden for president any day of the week.

You are fortunate to have him.


----------



## stack em up

Rep Walden for President!

Unless a person watches CSpan continuously, we would never see the conviction our representatives have for their districts. I realize we may not like them for one reason or another, but they still offer to represent us in one fashion or another, where most don't give a tinkers damn.

Thank you very much for those links Hank.


----------



## somedevildawg

What's the status of this deal now? Luckily haven't seen much of it.....course I don't watch much news, and it seems to be dominated (until the next crisis, or perceived crisis) by election coverage......


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> What's the status of this deal now? Luckily haven't seen much of it.....course I don't watch much news, and it seems to be dominated (until the next crisis, or perceived crisis) by election coverage......


I think those Utah fellas are still there....I believe that law enforcement is playing this as low key as they can....maybe hoping for a peaceful end with the "out of sight out of mind" attitude....hoping that the protesters will grow weary and go back home when media attention wanes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech

somedevildawg said:


> What's the status of this deal now? Luckily haven't seen much of it.....course I don't watch much news, and it seems to be dominated (until the next crisis, or perceived crisis) by election coverage......


I think they're still asking for snacks.


----------



## glasswrongsize

I wonder, pray tell, what is/are the difference(s) between these folks and the Occupy crowd in their protests....other than the obvious that ONE (I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt) side wants gummint to quit stealing from and stop mashing the hard working folks under the thumb of this Federal leviathan while the OTHER side wants MORE gummint stealing and mashing as long as THEY (the "Occupy" screwtards) are the beneficiaries of said theft and aggression.
I reckon the "news" spent as much time as they possibly could and from the best "angles" of the hippies and with sympathetic rhetoric on the occupy screwballs while this one has been given an accelerated fade to the back page. A lot of people would not agree with the Oregon folks' methods and motives, but the gummint (and the news media that carries their water) prolly did not want the knuckle-dragging mouth-breathing donor class gaining traction.
There are a lot of people who have their mental line-in-the-sand and have said -when xxxxxx happens, it will be the last straw and I will stand etc... I can see how this may have been the last staw for those people and their neighbors. When it's my turn to stand, I hope that I am not alone like they are...then again, I hope I am...some idiot would step on a twig and give away my location. h34r:

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose

Mark,

Can you compare them to the"occupy" or other movements with a straight face? They didn't kill or threaten to kill citizens or peace officers. They believe in their cause.

They do not loot, rape, steal, etc to support their protest. They are not burning down private businesses because some "good kid" in their community was "unjustly" shot.

These people have principles. They have cause. They have morals.

They are not approaching the situation in a way which is going to honor this. It is not the right way or forum.

But to compare to the occupy crowd is an insult.


----------



## slowzuki

Both groups are folks frustrated with their situations and both blame the government, there are bound to be comparisons.


----------



## glasswrongsize

deadmoose said:


> Mark,
> 
> Can you compare them to the"occupy" or other movements with a straight face? They didn't kill or threaten to kill citizens or peace officers. They believe in their cause.
> 
> They do not loot, rape, steal, etc to support their protest. They are not burning down private businesses because some "good kid" in their community was "unjustly" shot.
> 
> These people have principles. They have cause. They have morals.
> 
> They are not approaching the situation in a way which is going to honor this. It is not the right way or forum.
> 
> But to compare to the occupy crowd is an insult.


NO...HELL NO!!! I wan't comparing these two together as far as protesters...I tried (but not nearly clear enough) to illustrate that the PROTESTERS as well as their CAUSES were polar opposite. The point I was making is the OCCUPY screwtards had the news media carrying water for their "cause", making excuses and blaming everyone else for their actions, showing their terrible actions in the best light, the law enforcement standing by and letting them "occupy" personal property/trespass. The Oregon crowd, from what I read, are at-least law abiding and generally protesting on moral things.

I wasn't trying to compare them, I was trying to show the CONTRAST in that "everyone" thinks the Oregon crowd oughta just surrender, pack up, and go home with their tails tucked when not too long ago "everyone" was championing the liberal hippie paid-protesters.

Moose, I think we are on the exact same page, but I didn't articulate well enough.

73, Mark


----------



## Hank- in or

It is interesting over in Burns with the daily drama. I see that now some enviros have shown up to protest the protest and the list goes on. This has certainly drawn attention to the overreach and personal agendas that some people in certain agencys have.

It is quite obvious from comments on news websites that 99.9% of the people who leave a comment have NOT dealt with these agencies and experienced the problems that DO occur.


----------



## Hank- in or

This is a really good guest editorial. In my opinion this guy is spot on.

http://www.capitalpress.com/Opinion/Columns/20160211/we-must-dispel-myths-surrounding-protest


----------



## deadmoose

Hank- in or said:


> This is a really good guest editorial. In my opinion this guy is spot on.
> http://www.capitalpress.com/Opinion/Columns/20160211/we-must-dispel-myths-surrounding-protest


Thanks for sharing. The author makes some good unbiased points.

Speaking of land management, how many LESS fires would we hear about in the vast West if the government managed the grass peoperly with managed grazing vs letting it grow unchecked?


----------



## Hank- in or

In my opinion proper management of the range land AND the forest ground would cut down fires. Part of the management problem is the enviros who want everything to be untouched or unharvested. Most of the fed timber sales here are protested by enviros, tribes and other special interest groups and some end up not being sold as a result. So instead of creating jobs and harvesting trees it creates a fire hazard just waiting for the next lightning storm.

The agencies are not what they used to be, the people who built them are dead and gone and some of the people who work there now want to create more regulations and headaches.

I would say that the problem is about 30/70 fed and special interest groups so both are to blame for the management-mismanagement problems.


----------



## Vol

The saga will most likely continue....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/after-oregon-standoff-some-say-right-fight-wrong-tactics-naa-associated-press/


----------



## deadmoose

More news. And it is not good for any farmers or ranchers. He neglected his cattle allowing them to withstand the harsh Nevada winters.

Nearly unbelievable the ignorance.
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-ff-bundy-bad-rancher-20160218-story.html


----------



## IHCman

I don't know the whole story so its hard to really say whats going on, but this last article seems to me to be written to make him sound like a horrible person neglecting his cattle and such. I think that is mainly propaganda to make him look bad. Its common practice in many western states to leave their cattle graze in winter pastures with little assistance. Most do supplement their cows with hay if there is a storm or deeper snow than usual. Some of their cattle are probably pretty wild with little human interaction. That's just how those cows need to be as they need to take care of themselves in some rough country. Even Gabe Brown here in ND doesn't believe in feeding or pampering cattle in the winter. He grazes his on cover crops out in the open and shows pictures of his cattle huddled up on the coldest windiest days here. I personally think they might be a little harsh of a way to manage a cow herd but maybe those guys are on to something, developing the strong cows and allowing the weak to be culled.

Sometimes when I read about these ranchers struggle against the BLM it makes me wonder if they're really being mistreated by the BLM. My Dad rented a 40 acre parcel of land from the BLM for years and the rent was like $1.50 an acre which was dirt cheap compared to the going rate at that time. In the late 80s the BLM sold that 40 acre piece to my Dad for something like 400 bucks. Neighbors of ours are renting about 400 acres of BLM land and haven't had any problems with them. In my limited experience the BLM seems pretty easy to get along with, at least here in ND.


----------



## swmnhay

I noticed in the article it said the Bundys didn't have the cattle vaccinated and slammed them for it.But I would bet that the same writer would praise drug free cattle.


----------



## deadmoose

swmnhay said:


> I noticed in the article it said the Bundys didn't have the cattle vaccinated and slammed them for it.But I would bet that the same writer would praise drug free cattle.


And the same for penning them up instead of allowing them to be outside in such harsh winters. http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/bunkerville/nevada/united-states/usnv0010.

Their chart doesn't go below 20 degrees.

More liberals who cannot do anything for themselves without outside intervention and assume because they cannot no one else can.


----------



## Hank- in or

This is bound to stir the pot.

http://www.oregonlive.com/oregon-standoff/2016/03/oregon_standoff_fbi_lie_uncove.html#incart_maj-story-1


----------



## swmnhay

footage from smart phone??inside the truck.

http://katu.com/news/local/investigators-release-details-into-lavoy-finicum-shooting-case


----------



## Swv.farmer

What I don't understand is why the Fed's tried to cover up the two shots fired be For he got out of the vehicle???


----------



## glasswrongsize

Swv.farmer said:


> What I don't understand is why the Fed's tried to cover up the two shots fired be For he got out of the vehicle???


I'm not so sure that it was the Feds (I assume meaning the FBI organization) as much as it was specific agents.

Either way, lying, or misrepresenting the truth, or whatever spin they decide to use, indicates that some were not confident that the shooting was justified at the time of the questioning. Makes one wonder if the shooting only *became* justified after everyone got their stories straight.

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose

When the facts come out in officer involved shootings,the picture becomes clear. Sometimes the officer should be commended. Sometimes the officer deserves a noose.

More time will reveal the true answer here. As of yet, the facts are pointing away from the commendation.


----------



## deadmoose

This goes top show that unfortunately more investigations need to be made without collusion.

And it brings into question the value of the FBI? They come in, take over, and make up whatever they feel like saying? For this to take this long to come out it is not an individual effort. It is the effort of an organization to deceive the American people.


----------

